# Kings Mountain Roll Call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 3, 2006)

Kings Mountain

Okay, its been a while since Snow Shoe WV.  Been itching to go to another comp.  The first one of the season for Bill's Grill is Kings Mountain NC.  Its right on the boarder of SC so its a long drive for us.  It is well worth the trip.  

It is in a way very special trip.  You see, that is where I got my feet wet in the comp world.  Of course, I was in the presance of another great Q'er.  There was the two of us and neither had been in a comp before, so we competed together.  He did the brisket, pork and ribs and I did the chicken.  We did okay, not great, but had a great time.  




Hope to see a few of you there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, I guess sence non of my brother/sister BBQ 4 U'ers will be there it will be up to me to "spread the love".  



Just made up a batch of bbq 4 u cards to display next to my Wolfe rub display.  OH WAIT, I DIDN'T GET THAT BATCH OF WOLFE RUB FOR THE DISPLAY!  Oh well, at least the bbq 4 u will be reperesented there.  Wish some of you where going.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck Bill !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2006)

all you have to do is get a bunch of idiots together, drink heavily, and Greg will surely display the results for the world to see.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 10, 2006)

Man, I wish I was going down there with you... Gonna be a great time... Try to bring one of those NC trophies back to VA.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well, I guess sence non of my brother/sister BBQ 4 U'ers will be there it will be up to me to "spread the love".
> 
> 
> 
> Just made up a batch of bbq 4 u cards to display next to my Wolfe rub display.  OH WAIT, I DIDN'T GET THAT BATCH OF WOLFE RUB FOR THE DISPLAY!  Oh well, at least the bbq 4 u will be reperesented there.  Wish some of you where going.



Bill good luck bud, sorry I can't make it with you and sorry I haven't been able to get the batch to you.  With the weather getting warmer I've been swamped with orders and can't keep any on hand.  I hope I have enought time to make someb for SOTB!!

BTW you need to get to Broad Run like I e-mailed you about today.  My buddy just cut down 4 huge hickory trees.  All the wood you want and it's free.  There's enough for alot of people so if anyone else is interested PM me.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2006)

I wish I could make it.  That's a great contest.  

Good Luck and Good Q!

Jack


----------

